# MJ Hydrant Repair



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

This started out as a pretty messy Monday afternoon. Thanks to the hard work by the guys that work with me and some great suggestions from a few fellow Zoners, the system is pressured up and ready for some concrete restraint and back fill work.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

It's a 6" line.


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

Outstanding! Very pro repair!


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

That's different. Nice and dirty looks like fun to me


----------



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

That's the type of work I love to do. I love being in muddy ditches!

Nice job.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Biz you got your pictures backwards again

The hole filled with water is the finished job

So what if it leaks a little...... Good job

Sent from my portable office....yes I am at work


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Its hard to beleive the plumbed the Tee up like that. Your repair is 1000 times better. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Good Job!


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Damn good job. Those 6 inch solvent weld fittings are scary, they should have never been installed

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Great job. Did you have to notify the fire department that a fire line was being taken off line?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Tommy plumber said:


> Great job. Did you have to notify the fire department that a fire line was being taken off line?


Yep.


----------



## union brother 1 (Feb 25, 2012)

Definite improvement nice job


----------



## gladerunner (Jan 24, 2009)

It looks funny seeing it done with plastic. We are only allowed ductile. Did you pour thurst blocks before you backfilled?


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

Curious of the cost of the fittings? Were they out the roof?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

gladerunner said:


> ....Did you pour thurst blocks before you backfilled?


:yes:

One yard.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Holy crap. If I move to ok and have to work on that your gonna owe me a lot of coffee. That chit aint goin any where. A little big but a yard min so you mite as well use it !! Looks great!! What's a yard cost around your area??


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Holy crap. If I move to ok and have to work on that your gonna owe me a lot of coffee. That chit aint goin any where. A little big but a yard min so you mite as well use it !! Looks great!! What's a yard cost around your area??


A little over $100 for the mud. It would have been double if I sent any back to the yard.

As for me owing you some Biz Brew, I suggest you contact the engineer that drew it up. Oh wait, that was YOU!!! :laughing::laughing:

Seriously, thanks for the pointers Tex. You can have free Biz Brew anytime!


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Il remember that if I get up that way and your welcome. But I didn't draw that monster as block lol. Did I ?? Looks great !! I did fire suppression for 2 years so I'm very experienced with ductile iron. Mj mega lugs thrust blocks and running a wacker packer lol. Any time I can help let me know. It's nice to know I can contribute a bit on the zone !!


----------



## skitian (Apr 5, 2011)

Here, all our hydrants have to be individually valved. Had one a few years ago where they buried the valve with a curb box, made it a pain when a drunk semi driver back into it and broke it down at the elbow.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

skitian said:


> Here, all our hydrants have to be individually valved...


Same here skitian but this was a private line and the rules were ignored when it was installed.


----------



## Piper34 (Oct 10, 2011)

No 6" isolation valve for hydrant invade of future repair or replacement ? But very nice job!!!


----------



## Mike Jessome (Aug 7, 2008)

whos the slack plumber standing there watching in the bottom pic on the left must be the foreman hahaha


----------

